# Tablet for graphics_choice advice



## bluenite (Mar 24, 2014)

I have no experience in this area, seeking a suitable device for my needs (graphical presentations). It's hard in that orients the ignorant. Advise someone competent, what should I choose? The parameters of importance:
-quality IPS display
-greater than 10"
-decent processor and graphics (I hate slow response)
-ram min.2gb
-hdd (ssd?, flash?) min.32gb
-external connectivity (USB, Card)
-maybe gps
-if possible Windows, on Android'm not used
The frontrunner for now is Asus P1801, but has quite a huge display. Something around 12-13 "?
Surely it has to be more portable.
thanks for the response
Peter


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

So you want a 10" tablet running Windows RT? And you want it with GPS? Then you have it to buy it from a wireless carrier with a data plan. I'm not familiar with them, so I don't know what kind of expansion options they have.


----------

